# Coco / Antler / Single Reed



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Somebody asked me about a double inlay call I made a while back. Well I finally got around to making another one. This is Cocobolo, White tail Antler with two solder inlays on a clear acrylic single reed tone board. I wanted to show all sides of the call as there is some nice character in the wood, hope you don't mind all the pics.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Luv the pix, Mate... How about a little 'tutorial' on how you do the solder inlay ? Might give that a shot on some 'biggies'....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

It's a pop fly to deep center field...HOME RUN!!

Love the pics


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

thats way to pretty to take in the marsh and get muddy.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks you for the compliments!! Tuga, Next time I do one i will try to get some photos of the process. Basically I make a groove in the wood, glue in the Solder with Medium CA, solder the ends where they meet, file the joint smooth and then turn them back down with my round Nose Scraper.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Robert...pretty much as I figgered..but didn't know whether you melted the ends down or just glued them...

Gracias, again...jim


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Freaking awesome looking call man!! How does she sound?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

As usual, absolutely a prize.......beautiful.


----------

